# Queenless in March



## SMARtBees (Mar 7, 2018)

I have a hive that is queen-less with a laying worker. The hive is weak and shows signs of SHB larvae. How wise is it to unite that to a healthy hive? and what if that healthy hive is Russian and the weak Italian or NWC? Is there a way to save the hive this early in the season (first week of March) when there are no drones and thus no new queens available for a few weeks?﻿ The Russian hive is very healthy through and through, I'd hate to affect it negatively by putting a sick hive on top.


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

What gives you the idea it's a LW at this time of year?


----------



## SMARtBees (Mar 7, 2018)

No sign of queen. Drone brood only (absolutely no worker brood) and in wrong sized cells. Multiple eggs in cells and not properly placed. The week prior to inspection I noticed dead brood on the landing board, but soft bodies, so not chalk brood. I also noticed the roar of the hive from a few feet away. I have a pic of one of the frames.


----------



## FlowerPlanter (Aug 3, 2011)

If you're sure there is no disease, no mite problems and they are queenless; combine them with a screen shim for a few weeks. This will suppress the laying workers. 

http://www.beesource.com/forums/showthread.php?330787-Laying-Worker-Easy-Fix


----------

